# [solved] no updates

## midway

Hiya,

My box has not received any update in last 1 week. Just wondering if that is the case or I am missed out. I am running gentoo on vmware esx3.5 (IBM x3650 [7979])

current sync shows the following info:

```

 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.62 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X5450_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1033524 total,    679816 free

KiB Swap:    2000088 total,   2000088 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Apr 2013 23:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://server/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl ads berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl pic png python readline session ssl tcpd truetype unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Note: rsync is modified.Last edited by midway on Sun May 05, 2013 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Has the server you're syncing from synced portage in the past week?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midway,

```
SYNC="rsync://server/gentoo-portage" 
```

Comment out that line in your make.conf  maybe that server is broken.

This will give you the default SYNC rotation

----------

## midway

Thanks you Ant P. and NeddySeagoon for the prompt reply. 

@Neddy:I am just wondering if commenting this "server" in make.conf pull unwanted packages from the portage or it should be fine?

@Ant P. : you are correct, that server where this server is sync'ing from has not been sync'ed from last 6 months. But for some iternal issues I am unable to sync that server as yet.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midway,

Unless rsync://server/gentoo-portage was serving a pruned portage tree, all should be well.

All you will be doing is using a different rsync mirror.  Having more things in your portage tree does not mean they will be installed. Portage will just know how to install them if you ever ask.

----------

## midway

Thanks NeddySeagoon,

After commenting out my server the rsync defaults to "rsync://140.211.166.189/gentoo-portage"

update still doesn't show anything new:

```

~ # emerge -avuDN @system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] Yes

```

```

 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.62 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X5450_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1033524 total,     80072 free

KiB Swap:    2000088 total,   1999260 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 02 May 2013 08:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl ads berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl pic png python readline session ssl tcpd truetype unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

system reboots fine into 3.7.10, revdep-rebuild and lafilefixer doesn't find anything broken either.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midway,

Did you run 

```
emerge --sync
```

 to update your portage tree before emerge -avuDN @system ?

The file /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp contain the timestamp of your tree, if its more than a day old, you didn't --sync.

----------

## wcg

gcc, glibc, the kernel, and linux-headers look up-to-date with stable on

most architectures in that "emerge --info" output.

----------

## midway

NeddySeagoon - Yeah, I did emerge --sync and that is how I came to know about the rsync IP of gentoo-portage. 

wcg - Thanks for your reply. I also checked the portage packages and it seems I have stable releases, just got curious why no updates were pulled out after a sync in last 7 days. cheers.

```

 ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.198.83.250/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 6 with rsync://91.186.30.235/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to boobie.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 91.186.30.235

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 3050 @ 2.13GHz, 3958MB RAM

Sponsor        : EUKhost, Maidenhead, England

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Sun Apr  1 01:05:34 UTC 2012

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 27

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 98

Total bytes received: 620

sent 98 bytes  received 620 bytes  478.67 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

>>>

>>> Timestamps on the server and in the local repository are the same.

>>> Cancelling all further sync action. You are already up to date.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midway,

```
>>> Timestamps on the server and in the local repository are the same.

>>> Cancelling all further sync action. You are already up to date. 
```

 Thats a good sign.

----------

## midway

Thanks all for the reply. I received a small update for man pages yesterday. I am marking this solved. My portage sync's through the following:

```

 ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.189/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to bobolink.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 140.211.166.189

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 4 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 1.66GHz, 3960MB RAM

Sponsor        : Gentoo Linux, Open Source Lab, Corvallis, OR, USA

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Sun Apr  1 01:06:12 UTC 2012

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 27

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 98

Total bytes received: 646

sent 98 bytes  received 646 bytes  212.57 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

>>>

>>> Timestamps on the server and in the local repository are the same.

>>> Cancelling all further sync action. You are already up to date.

>>>

>>> In order to force sync, remove '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk'.

>>>

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midway,

Thats the North American sync rotation.  When you hit that, it hands you off to a real rsync server.

----------

